# Adelaide Pet Friendly Rentals



## blu

I am searching for a place to rent when I arrive in Adelaide in a few weeks. The way things have worked out, I am moving there for the beginning of December - which is the worst possible time of year I could be going...

All the short term rentals are booked for the holidays - the only ones that are not are the ones that cost a small fortune to rent. I expect I will need something for a couple months at least, with Christmas and New Years right around the corner... But I can't find anything.

I started looking for a rental - ideally short term, but a lease might be an option... What I want is simple - a small furnished pet friendly rental that is within about 15min of the CBD and has decent internet. 

I do want a little modern place, and all I seem to find are places over 30 minutes away that are full houses with 3+ bedrooms... Way more space than we need, full yards to maintain and a much further distance out than I wanted. I don't doubt the time of year is a big part of the issue...

I have talked to real estate agents, I have alerts on website, you name it - and yet I have just over 2 weeks to go and I have nothing.

While it has not been an issue thus far, I should mention that I do have a big dog. He is big, but he is lazy and laid back - he almost never barks. He is housebroken, obedience trained and extremely gentle. He stays off the furniture and rarely barks. He also is purebred, neutered, fully vetted... And obviously, I have spent more money than most people would think reasonable to bring him - I don't know what more to say except that he is an amazing dog and obviously I take care of him.

I am getting worried we won't find something and I can't stand the idea of putting my dog in boarding for the holidays. Can anyone give me any leads or suggest anything at all????


----------



## jwt

what did you end up doing?? we are moving to the adelaide area october and we booked a 2 months airbnb that was pet friendly to buy us some time to find a longer term pet friendly rental. wondering how hard it was to find something.


----------



## stevescott1983

jwt said:


> what did you end up doing?? we are moving to the adelaide area october and we booked a 2 months airbnb that was pet friendly to buy us some time to find a longer term pet friendly rental. wondering how hard it was to find something.


Also moving to Adelaide in November.

Question - when you got your AirBnb, did you get a monthly rate?

We arrive Nov 22nd. Fortunately we have in-laws who have 2 extra rooms and would be willing to have us thru Jan 1st. However if we get a good airBNB we might go for that off the bat.


----------



## jwt

yes we got a monthly rate, it amounted to 60 dollars a night I believe. only thing is that there were only a few in the whole Adelaide area that were pet friendly and not many of them were reasonably priced. We were lucky that ours was in Port Noarlunga which is not too far from where we need to be which is near Marion.

James


----------



## stevescott1983

jwt said:


> yes we got a monthly rate, it amounted to 60 dollars a night I believe. only thing is that there were only a few in the whole Adelaide area that were pet friendly and not many of them were reasonably priced. We were lucky that ours was in Port Noarlunga which is not too far from where we need to be which is near Marion.
> 
> James


Great .- we will probably stay with family.

Marion - wow. I will be working in Marion!


----------



## Lv7Angel

Yes, it is really hard to apply a house with pets. So far, I have just seen some pretty old house allowing the tenant to have pets.


----------

